# Upper Blue



## SummitCoColdH2O (Apr 19, 2007)

Chainsaw weilding guys and gurls wanting to clear the river should respond or their won't be a navigable path about 1/4 mile past the pipeline. But I haven't seen much else since last run in Oct. @ 150cfs. First or second weekends in April? Let it run.


----------



## damax101 (Jul 25, 2006)

SummitCoColdH2O said:


> Chainsaw weilding guys and gurls wanting to clear the river should respond or their won't be a navigable path about 1/4 mile past the pipeline. But I haven't seen much else since last run in Oct. @ 150cfs. First or second weekends in April? Let it run.


Don't have a chainsaw, but am willing to give a hand. I can probably rally some others as well, keep me in the loop.


----------



## RiverSA (Mar 28, 2008)

damax101 said:


> Don't have a chainsaw, but am willing to give a hand. I can probably rally some others as well, keep me in the loop.


I have a chainsaw but it won't fit in my kayak I live in Silverthorne about 7 minutes from that downed tree happy to help you guys. Will they be releasing the blue as much as last summer?


----------



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

*Sup*

I can get a chainsaw, and I live in French Creek.


----------



## IcantRide55 (Jan 23, 2008)

I can blassst that tree with my with my super-power heat vision!!!



But I'd need someone to carry the beer....


Let me know when.....


~~~~~~~~~~~Joe


----------



## SummitCoColdH2O (Apr 19, 2007)

IcantRide55 said:


> I can blassst that tree with my with my super-power heat vision!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you bassst my ex gurlfriend too?


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

*Tree still there?*

You guys blast that tree with the LAZER yet?


----------



## Riley33 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Upper Blue tree still exists*

Hey all. Paddled the Upper Blue yesterday. There is still a tree in the "canyon" section. It's nearly river wide, 1/4 mile+ past the pipeline, and is not really a problem for kayaks - sneak on the far left, unless of course, you're surfing the hole above and miss a roll or two. Rafts will have a problem, however, especially as the water goes up.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Is this section run commercially? If so, maybe someone should let the outfitters who run it know and maybe they'd take care of it. I know there are drift boats that fish it commercially.


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

Tried to cut a 4 foot section off Thursday but broke blade off!

Got a few branches outta they way before hand though!

If I get back there any time soon I will bring another saw!

Until then continue to sneak left!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Ran it today. Post-holing to the put-in and from the take-out was not cool. Air temp was about 35. We had ice on our paddles and skirts by the end. Give it a little more time.


----------



## Braznut (Jun 23, 2007)

Ran it on Friday. What Count said. Post-holing sucked but it was pretty fun. The strainer was still there. Squeaked by on river left. A guy before us ran it in a mini-me and had to portage around it.


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

So, someone got in there and cut a whole bunch of trees out. It is all good to go, however some sections they cut from the old upper tree are 10-12 feet long and not limbed so they might cause some issues as the water comes up. The take out is dry and good to go, have fun.


----------



## b dash rian (Mar 30, 2007)

COUNT said:


> Ran it today. Post-holing to the put-in and from the take-out was not cool. Air temp was about 35. We had ice on our paddles and skirts by the end. Give it a little more time.


at take out with count


----------



## rivermountaingnar42 (May 8, 2007)

we had a commercial trip run down on wednesday. you can thanks the guys at highside for clearing some of that shit out. . :mrgreen:


----------

